# Gravel Vacuum for 2.5 Gallon?



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi all! I'm in need of suggestions for a gravel vacuum for my 2.5 gallon. I have never had a tank this small (smallest before this was a 10 gallon) so I'm a little lost when it comes to purchasing the correct size gravel vacuum. 

I did purchase a Small Top Fin Gravel Vacuum with the Self-starting siphon. Needless to say, it was craptastic and would leak all over my floor, subsequently loosing suction after about 10 seconds, never mind the "Self-starting siphon" was a bunch of hooey. 

So, what gravel vacuum would you recommened for a 2.5 gallon bow front?


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

I am also interested in learning more.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I have one of the mini versions of the top fin one that I've used in a 2 gallon bowl just fine. filling the tube with water then lifting it out so it starts to go down the hose then putting it back in the water works much better than their suggestion of shaking it up in the water. I took the extension dealy out too, not sure if that helped it work a little easier or not


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

The smallest you find at the LPS will be fine. 
Mine has a very long tube that is taller than my 2.5gal but it works just fine. It's actually much easier because by having the tube above the surface you can hold on to that instead of having to dip your hand in the water.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

I am cheap, I use the 1/2 inch extra tube from my canister filter. It's about a yard long and starting it is easy. Just scoop water and balance it in middle of the tube shaping it like a U, than dip one end in the tank and drop the other end into a bucket, instant siphon!


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

I just use the standard one inch one, you can fold the hose in half and manually adjust the flow by the fold. I start and stop the flow and can usually do a ten gallon clean out in a 2 gallon bucket. 

you can cut the length of the sweeper down (clear sweeping pipe length) and reduce the amount of water it takes to clear the gunk if your rocks are big enough they won't flow the whole length.


I've also done micro-sweeping, where you use air tube on a stick and wiggle it down into the rocks to siphon out just gunk.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I have the Marina vacuum for the Marina Cool tanks. I find that it works really well. And it only costs about $8 (CDN).


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

I bought a 10 gallon siphon and to clean out my 2.5 gallon tank I filled the scooper thing with water from the 10 gallon tank and covered it up with my thumb because I couldnt scoop the water in the 2.5 gallon tank since the siphon was too big. Anyways, I cover both ends with my thumb and stick the big tube in the water (with my thumb still covering it so it wouldnt spill out and lose the suction) then release and voila! Im sure you could (if you don't have a 10 gallon tank to do this with) cover the small end. with your finger and then fill the large part with water straight from the tap then cover that with your thumb. As long as the big tube is full of water then it should still work...might even be easier to do that than get water from the 10 gallon tank...hmmmm...I like coming up with new ideas!


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

^Also please tell me if I was not clear with my last post


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I think Aqueon has a mini version of their regular water changer recently available. In a 2.5 gallon, I would just rinse the gravel in dechlorinated water in a tank that small. There is not much room for the fish to swim away from the suction of the vac. 

Edit:
IME, bettas tend to maintain their finnage better without gravel.


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

Dragonlady said:


> I think Aqueon has a mini version of their regular water changer recently available. In a 2.5 gallon, I would just rinse the gravel in dechlorinated water in a tank that small. There is not much room for the fish to swim away from the suction of the vac.


Well he wouldn't need to swim away from the suction of the vacuum if you are sweeping the gravel. I dont know about you, but my fish doesn't swim under gravel. Also, it's not like you cant kink the tube.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Sadly, I have had some very bad experiences in the past changing out large tanks containing gravel. I was only trying to help. :|


----------

